# Wiedereinstieg in "Webdesign" PHP/CMS



## neo3 (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGHXler  !

Ich habe früher ein paar umfangreiche Browsergames und auch einige Homepages in PHP programmiert. Allerdings liegt das schon ne ganze Weile zurück und fand eher autodidaktisch statt ^^.
Nun steht wieder ein etwas größeres Projekt an und ich möchte mich mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. 

Programmieren an sich ist kein Problem, da ich dies in meinem Job und an der Uni ständig mache (Java, .NET - im Speziellen C#, VB.NET). Allerdings möchte ich mich - zeitgemäß - etwas mit (Web) Content Management Systemen beschäftigen und nicht jeden Kleinkram "von Hand" erstellen... 

Könnt ihr mir ein (oder mehrere) CMS empfehlen, das open source und empfehlenswert ist? 

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps, woran man denken sollte, wenn man aktuelle Webseiten entwirft? Ich bin wirklich momentan total raus 

*Vielen Dank!


Nachtrag:
*Benutzen werde ich das ganze zuerst für eine wenig komplexe Homepage mit einem Blog und ein paar mehr oder weniger statischen Seiten. Daher sollte es kein ZU komplexes System sein...


----------



## .Mac (28. Februar 2011)

Typo3 ist eigtl. das Non-Plus Ultra bei den Open Source Business CMS, allerdings musst du dafür die hauseigene TypoScript Sprache auch beherrschen, sollte allerdings nicht groß schwierig sein, und die Extensions werden dann in Extbase geschrieben, bzw. besser gesagt Extbase wird Vorraussetzung in Typo3 5.0.

Edit: Ansonsten halt die üblichen Verdächtigen, aber wie gesagt, später bei größeren Sachen kommt man kaum an Typo3 vorbei, ist halt echt Flexibel und wird von den meisten großen Agenturen genutzt.

Edith sagt 2: Für nen Blog kannst entweder T3Blog nutzen oder auf tt_news(tt_news ist eigentlich recht schön, und wird auch schneller entwickelt, soviel ich weiß) umsatteln.
Ansonsten halt mal im Repository umschauen.


----------



## neo3 (28. Februar 2011)

Das klingt schonmal ganz gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es bei mir irgendwann wirklich zu größeren, komplexen Projekten kommen wird. Derzeit sind es eher kleinere, überschaubare Seiten. Was wären denn noch andere "üblich" Verdächtige? Wie sieht es mit Drupal aus? Das habe ich zumindest schonmal gehört ^^

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Andere "düVs" wären zB Joomla. Reicht für kleinere Seiten locker aus und es gibt zigtausend Plug-Ins und Komponenten dafür, zumindest solange man noch die Version 1.5 verwendet.


----------



## .Mac (28. Februar 2011)

Drupal, Joomla, manche machen es auch mit Wordpress, ist eine Überzeugungssache. Allerdings solltest du nicht danach schauen was du jetzt bekommst, auch für kleinere Seiten ist Typo3 in Ordnung, man muss halt erstmal sich mit der ganzen Materie auseinandersetzen, und die Typo3 Comunity dokumentiert eh jeden scheiß, da sollte der Einstieg recht leicht fallen.

Zwar gibt es auch joomla etc., welche einen schnelleren Einstieg bieten, aber ich lebe nach dem Motto, wenn schon denn schon! 

@Ghostadmin: Das Argument mit der 1.5 solltest du aber lieber nicht bringen, ein braver Developer Updated nähmlich seine Systeme und schützt seine Kunden damit vor Exploits / bugs. 

Edith sagt: Da würde ich ihm lieber Wordpress andrehen anstatt ein CMS mit Bugs nur damit man die Komponente benutzen kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2011)

Joomla 1.6 ist grad mal ein Monat draußen, die meisten Plug-Ins gibts also dafür noch nicht und gaanz so bugfrei ist es auch nicht. 
Wenn man natürlich keine Plug-Ins braucht.....


----------



## neo3 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt Typo3 mit installiert und arbeite mich langsam voran... ist aber wirklich schon ein wenig zu tun, wie ich merke *gg*
Hoffentlich lohnt es sich und ich kann öfter darauf zurückgreifen


----------



## Supeq (3. März 2011)

Powered by You! :: XOOPS CMS (Content Management System) wäre auch noch eine Alternative zu Joomla & Co


----------



## Puepue (12. März 2011)

Ein Block und ein paar statische Seiten klingt ein wenig so, als wärst du auf der Suche nach Wordpress. Gut, das ist nicht unbedingt ein CMS im eigentlichen Sinne, aber es sollte ungefähr deinen Ansprüchen genügen und bietet ziemlich viele Plugins, mit denen man es (fast) nach Belieben anpassen kann:
WordPress › Blog Tool and Publishing Platform


----------

